

Ask HN: Would You Cut the Cord? - lookup

Just cut the cord for Cable&#x2F;Internet&#x2F;Phone and am now solely on Internet at $55&#x2F;month. So far, so good. Is there anyone else on YCombinator who has done this as well?
======
webmaven
By 'phone' do you just mean landline? If so, I've done this as well last year.
And I was on Vonage for a 'landline' for several years before that.

------
sharemywin
what do you do for mobile?

